# eye contact and socialness



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

My twins are 9 weeks old and totally diff so we do our best not to compare though its sometimes hard not to! 

We appreciate that children develop at their own rate, but we are becoming increasingly concerned about one of our twins. The prob is that she mostly refuses to make eye contact with us and will infact go out of her way not to, she will close her eyes and look the complete opposite way, my friend noticed it too before i had a chance to even mention it to her.  She does not like looking at you at all and will look right through you or to the left or right of you. Her sister is complete opposite and looks at us all the time and smiles and coos whilst the one we are concerned about rarely smiles either. She also still has a blue tinge to the whites of her eyes which concerns my dh although hv and gp dont know much about this issue!!!

I am hoping you can shed some light on these worries for us

Is it too early to be showing signs of developmental/social conditions such as autism?

Look forward to hearing from you

Lizzylou


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lizzy

It is a little to early for signs of autism.

It could be that she is still having difficulty focusing but to be honest I would really need to see her in ''person''

Keep an watch on her development..there is a really good book by Mary Sheriden which looks at development so this may be worth you buying.

Not to sure about the ''blue tinge'' but I will have a look into it

Stay in touch

Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi there

Have a read of:

http://www.gomamatoday.com/babytoddler/newborn/abnormalities/

It is certainly worth asking your GP again about the other rare causes for this, esp if the blue tinge hasn't gone after a few months.

Jxx

*UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THE CONTENT OF THIS SITE*


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

thanks so much for that info its nice read that its normal as nobody else seem to really know!! My DH is concerned only because he saw a really grueling program about a brittle bone disease where the children had so many fractures that they got taken off their parents and put into care and a blue ting to the whites of the eyes was a major symptom so he was concerned it may be that.........over worried dad syndrome me thinks!!  bless him!!!

thanks once again

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lizzy

There are illnesses whereby blue tinge in the eye is a symptom...but then again it could just be ''one of those things''

I think reading what that website says most blue tinges just disappear after a few months..its when it stays.

I guess its a case of seeing what happens but contacting your Gp if your gut instinct tells you. 

I would certainly be banging on the door if it hasn't gone or if I felt that baby ''wasnt right''.

Keep me posted hun

Jxxxx


----------

